# oil leaking around fill cap



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Take the cap off, get some vaseline and put a decent amount around where it seals to the head. Put it back on. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Clean up the oil leak also so you know if it comes back.


----------



## ice123106 (Feb 22, 2011)

Im going to try the vaseline. do you think that the dealership will call me on that when i take it get fixed monday. Im mainly concerned about the recall for fires starting because of oil leaks.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

There was a factory bulletin about double checking to be sure the fill cap was being tightened properly. It's pretty easy to get the cap cockeyed where it doesn't seal. Sometimes this will make a vacuum leak big enough to set off the CEL. Here is a link.

Crankcase Vacuum Leak - GM Techlink


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ice123106 said:


> Im going to try the vaseline. do you think that the dealership will call me on that when i take it get fixed monday. Im mainly concerned about the recall for fires starting because of oil leaks.




ice123106,
Was your dealer able to resolve this issue for you? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ice123106 (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes sorry so late on the reply. They had to replace the pcv. And they fixed 2 active recalls.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ice123106 said:


> Yes sorry so late on the reply. They had to replace the pcv. And they fixed 2 active recalls.




ice123106,
Thank you for the update. I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this taken care of for you. Please feel free to contact me anytime with any questions, comments or concerns you may have.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## flyingvee (Jul 11, 2011)

I have had the valve cover replaced 3 times because of a failed PCV valve. this time I noticed the smell of burning oil and thought the valve cover was leaking again. but I discovered it was the oil filler cap leaking. Got a new one and it still leaks. More like a small seep. Wonder if the opening on the valve cover is damaged. Did the vaseline trick work? I was thinking of using a bit of form a gasket around the cap itself, let it dry before putting it on. Any ideas? And no. Never letting Chevy touch it again.


----------



## Shelterdog3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Noticed an oil seepage coming from cap. Any luck or ideas? I just bought a used 2012. 1.4


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Shelterdog3 said:


> Noticed an oil seepage coming from cap. Any luck or ideas? I just bought a used 2012. 1.4


Hello Shelterdog3,

I'm sorry to hear that you're experiencing this oil concern with your Cruze. Have you taken it to a certified GM dealership for diagnosis yet? If not, I'd be happy to assist you in setting up a service appointment. Please private message us if you're interested!

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Scott Vogler (Nov 8, 2018)

I have the exact same problem on my 2011 Chevy Cruze LT. I also had throttle body issues. I have noticed there are several recalls on my car and after just 1 year I extremely regret ever buying this car. 

That said, I am willing to fix it. I have a friend who is a former mechanic helping me too so I have no excuse to spend money at the dealership. 

I have only found a few folks who've experienced this problem exactly as I have described with no real explanation as to how the issue was finally resolved I will come back to update to help others. 

I have a feeling my finances and landlord are going to hate me for a little while. I suspect the problem lies deeper into the PCV system. There are two more check valves as part of the PCV system that I will be checking on. I suspect the extra pressure is coming from a sort of clog in the PCV line causing excess pressure to build in the block. 

After I replaced my throttle body earlier tonight I got into the car and experienced much better throttle response but after only a few minutes of driving my car began to buck and want to stall. I nearly got stuck in someone's drive way. When I got it back home and popped the hood I discovered oil all over my engine compartment and the exhaust was glowing red hot and the Vaccum Regulator Diaphragm broke. 

I have to replace the valve cover now no matter what but am going to end up replacing the manifold/pcv system. I am crossing my fingers as hard as I can that the problem will then be resolved. 

The only other things I can think of might be injectors or something? I don't know. 

If any professionals out there read this let me hear what you think!


----------



## ryan11bhansen (Aug 10, 2019)

ice123106 said:


> Yes sorry so late on the reply. They had to replace the pcv. And they fixed 2 active recalls.


Hey man, years later and I'm at 200k this week. Idk if you still see these but what was done to fix the oil cap leak? I'm on cap two and still a little coming out. Thanks.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm taking a wild guess that the had to replace the intake manifold for a missing PCV flapper. When it goes, the turbo pressurizes the engine bock and oil will leak from any place it can find.


----------



## ryan11bhansen (Aug 10, 2019)

Ya man that's what I was afraid of. I did find one on Amazon for 40ish bucks. Just rather not lol it still runs well and has for a long while but figured with everyone elses being an issue mine might eventually.


----------



## rax262 (Jun 4, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm taking a wild guess that the had to replace the intake manifold for a missing PCV flapper. When it goes, the turbo pressurizes the engine bock and oil will leak from any place it can find.


Oh heck. I'm on my second valve cover. When the last one arrived it came with a warning to also replace the intake manifold. Now the cap is leaking oil for the first time. Sounds like this could be the cause?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

rax262 said:


> Oh heck. I'm on my second valve cover. When the last one arrived it came with a warning to also replace the intake manifold. Now the cap is leaking oil for the first time. Sounds like this could be the cause?


I'd check the manifold to see if the valve is still there.


----------



## Jwright34 (Jul 10, 2020)

Scott Vogler said:


> I have the exact same problem on my 2011 Chevy Cruze LT. I also had throttle body issues. I have noticed there are several recalls on my car and after just 1 year I extremely regret ever buying this car.
> 
> That said, I am willing to fix it. I have a friend who is a former mechanic helping me too so I have no excuse to spend money at the dealership.
> 
> ...





Scott Vogler said:


> I have the exact same problem on my 2011 Chevy Cruze LT. I also had throttle body issues. I have noticed there are several recalls on my car and after just 1 year I extremely regret ever buying this car.
> 
> That said, I am willing to fix it. I have a friend who is a former mechanic helping me too so I have no excuse to spend money at the dealership.
> 
> ...


I have the same issues with my 2011 chevy cruze. I replaced the valve cover over 5x. When it go over a certain rpm its starts leaking oil. And also today started leaking oil around the oil filler cap. Thinking it maybe the intake manifold. But i know theres two check valve one in the pcv hose and one in the intake manifold any ideas pls. It will help out alot to figure this issue. The pcv hose that goes to the turbo is fine cause i tested it i blew in the end from the intake and its good. And i blew from the other end from the turbo it doesn't blow through which i heard thats how that supposed to do. So wondering were is the excess pressure coming from pls helllppppp


----------

